# Looking at a new sub £250 machine



## ryan1982 (2 mo ago)

Hi, so I currently have a Delonghi Dedica (with the Rancilio Silvia steam wand) and the Iberital Mc2 grinder.

I'm contemplating buying a new machine (used but new to me). I don't want to spend a huge amount, up to £250 ideally. I like cappuccinos and its for home use.

Is it even worth changing and if I do what would be recommended? I've been thinking the Gaggia Classic or Sage Duo Temp Pro.

If I did change would I also notice the difference with the Dedica? 

All help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

don’t know much about the delonghi but if you are using the original basket (pressurised?), a classic will be able to give you better results. you can get very decent coffee out of them. you’d want one that’s been looked after, so would be worth keeping an eye here on the for sale section.


----------



## ryan1982 (2 mo ago)

shaun**** said:


> don’t know much about the delonghi but if you are using the original basket (pressurised?), a classic will be able to give you better results. you can get very decent coffee out of them. you’d want one that’s been looked after, so would be worth keeping an eye here on the for sale section.


Thanks, i haven't been using the pressurised basket, but I'll keep an eye on the sales section.


----------



## Erlovatel (2 mo ago)

Probably a gaggia our maybe sage bambino? 
I quite like the gaggia because of the community and you can mod the hell out of it if you're into it.


----------

